# ***OFFICIAL*** Matt Hamill vs. Jon Jones Pre/Post Fight



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Matt "The Hammer" Hamill facing Jon "Bones" Jones in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I think Jones is just too quick for Hamill. 

Eventually he'll connect with something crazy and win 2nd round KO i predict.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Hamill got rock solid Chin , so i don't think Bones Jones will Ko/Tko him . but jones is too well Rounded for him and he will UD it easily .


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

This is Jon Jones' toughest test so far. He has been looking extremely good in the fights I have seen but Matt Hamill is a level above guys like Bonnar and O'Brien. 

Still, I fully expect Jones to rise to the challenge and win this one. I'm not sure how, like Guymay said, Hamill has a good chin so it's hard to see him being knocked out. But if anyone could it would be Jones, he has such a range of striking and he is so explosive, you never know what he is going to do next.

I'll say Jones by decision. Maybe even submission.

To think that he is only 22. This is the new breed of fighter, right here.


----------



## AceofSpades187 (Apr 18, 2009)

time to get funky


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Hamil has nothing on 'Bones' standup game so its gonna be what happens in the clinch and ground game.
Bones is no slouch and i see him picking Hamil apart


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Jones gonna use those freakishly long arms (seen it listed at 81 to 84.5 inches) to stay on the outside early and avoid the takedowns and power of Hammil. I think he will do this for a round with varied striking and maybe even a surprise takedown/throw of his own. Then i expect the 2nd round he will really start to turn it up and feel more comfortable and i can see Matt getting caught and TKO'd.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm looking forward to this in the same way I looked forward to Koscheck vs Johnson. I have no idea what will happen at all, I go back and forth twice a day.


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

Hamil will end the jones bones hype train just like kos did to johnson.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

The Legacy said:


> This is Jon Jones' toughest test so far. He has been looking extremely good in the fights I have seen but Matt Hamill is a level above guys like Bonnar and O'Brien.
> 
> Still, I fully expect Jones to rise to the challenge and win this one. I'm not sure how, like Guymay said, Hamill has a good chin so it's hard to see him being knocked out. But if anyone could it would be Jones, he has such a range of striking and he is so explosive, you never know what he is going to do next.
> 
> ...


\



I like your insight, and i totally agree, Jon Jones is just SO RANDOM, like he never follows the typical combinations and he is one of the least predictable fighters ive seen, its like he TRULY has his own style and he goes off of what the fighters do. Like if we were watching GSP we know he is going to take the dude to the ground, and pound his ass off and there is nothing u can do bout it.... Jones like doesnt plan, he goes off the moment and you just cant train for someone like that, only person he can train for Jon Jones with is....... JON JONES lol. But with that said, ive been impressed with Matt Hamills abillity to always remain Focus, and his crips shots ive seen put people to sleepy land, and he completely F'ed up Bisbing, and should be 8 - 1 with his only loss to Rich Flanklin, I see this going all 3 rounds...


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

3 rounds of jab and run for Jon to decision it.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

I think Hammill is too slow and telegraphed for a guy thats as fast and athletic as Jones, also he leaves himself too open in the striking he has a very bad habit of dropping his hands and leading with his chin, I think Jones will TKO him.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm going to be the odd man out here and take Matt Hamill on this one! I think he is definitely the toughest fighter that Jones has been matched up with thus far.


----------



## tlilly (Nov 13, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I'm going to be the odd man out here and take Matt Hamill on this one! I think he is definitely the toughest fighter that Jones has been matched up with thus far.


although i'm not brave enough to say hamil will win, but I do agree that Hamil has what it takes to win. It will be interesting to see if Hamil can close the distance and get into clinch range. From there he'll have to use his strength advantage to impose his will on Bones. But Bones is a great greco roman wrestler so we will see if Hamil can control Jones IF they get into a clinch position.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Hamill never has his hands up. They must be sewn to his boxers. 

Jon Jones via spinning axe kick.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

*Jon 'Bones' Jones looks to 'neutralize' Matt Hamill's wrestling at TUF 10 Finale*



> > _"With Matt Hamill, my main concern is his wrestling, basically. His go to thing is his wrestling. His go to thing is his wrestling, and he has decent hands, but I think he’s not going to get any faster than he’s ever been. I’ve watched all of his fights and he doesn’t seem like a very fast individual. At mid-30’s you’re not just going to become fast out of nowhere. So the main thing is just to try to neutralize his wrestling."_
> 
> 
> Jon Jones discusses how his superior speed will neutralize Matt Hamill’s wrestling skills in The Ultimate Fighter (TUF) 10 Finale main event on Dec. 5. Jones is coming off a submission victory over Jake O’Brien at UFC 100. The young light heavyweight sensation will try to remain undefeated (9-0) record when he goes up against "The Hammer" in just a few days. "Bones" is one of the top prospects in the 205-pound division and will look to continue his roll through the division this Saturday.


mmamania.com


----------



## Trinity Killer (Dec 3, 2009)

*Pick'em fight*

Very interest ed in this fight.Don't know who will come out on top and can't decide on who to root for , but should be entertaining either way


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I think Matt Hamill stops the Jones hype train dead in it's tracks. While I will state that Jon Jones is very unorthidox and super quick & powerful with his stand up he also does get hit. The problem with that is that Hamill has proven he can land a solid shot. I don't think it will be a KO, but I think Hamill can land a couple shots that make Jones think and that is when Hamill will grab a hold of him and from there it is a ground game that I think Hamill wins. While Jones has some impressive wrestling he just isn't up to the wrestling calibre of Hamill.

I will also say that I would not be surprised if Jones wins, but I think this is the fight that proves his credibility and either takes him to the next level or lands him beating guys on the undercard again.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Jones is just a little too well-rounded for Hamill IMO, I don't see him finishing the fight but Jones by UD. Should be an awesome fight though - really looking forward to this =).


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

Bones is gonna over-whelm Hamill much like Franklin did and will eventually get the TKO.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm a frustrated Hamill fan. Despite all the talk of wrestling and power, when's the last time you remember Hamill actually taking someone down and punishing them on the ground? Exactly...

It's very hard not to expect Hamill to predictably stalk Jones with hands down, eating shots, looking to land a slow, cumbersome powershot. Logic says Jones by UD or tko in the 3rd.

Man, I really want Hamill to surprise me this time and actually use his wrestling.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Has Bones improved much over his last 3 fights? Hamill gets better with each fight for sure. I can see Bones losing this.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm on the Bones Jones bandwagon as much as anyone else but I'm hardly overlooking Hamill.

This has the pre-fight feel of Rumble vs Koscheck. Everyone is counting out Hamill much like they were Koscheck.

Who knows -- this may very well be Jon Jones' introduction party to the masses on Spike (as I would believe Dana is hoping). But if he tries to get cute, I could see Hamill taking it...


----------



## SSD (Aug 8, 2009)

I have my money on Hamill. I think his more presitigious wrestling background can neutralize Jones' Greco Roman. I also think that Jones is going to be overwhelmed by Hamill's tenacity and superior work ethic. However, I doubt Hamill will be able to finish Jones--so I see this ending in a decision. I am not trying to take away anything from Jon Jones and I think he is a good prospect with a lot of potential. He needs a few more matches before we ever see him fight top competition and we'll see why tonight.

I also think that Matt Hamill will be smart enough to know that he shouldn't fall into Jones's trap of mid-range striking. He'll probably push Jones up against the cage and grind him out.


----------



## theyellowsub (Nov 19, 2009)

This is going to be a great fight, two up and comers in the 205 division. Winner should be considered of getting a top 10 opponent for their next fight.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I like the Hammer, but I think he may get picked apart with unorthodox striking in this one. 

Me thinks Bones is going to prove to be the real deal.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

OMG Jones is insane.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Bad way to end, but Hammill wasnt getting out of that. Wish Jones didnt do that flip.


----------



## Hotspur (May 28, 2009)

WOW pretty impressive Gnp from Jones!


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

Jones vs. Vera next please


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Technically this fight should be a DQ, we'll have to see after the brake.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

That was nasty. Hope Hammil is OK


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

streetpunk08 said:


> Jones vs. Vera next please


I think that'd actually be a wild fight. Good call :thumbsup:


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

My thing is Hammil was fine blocking those shots for all that time until the illegal shots. How can you call someone a victor if they did so by illegal means. This should be a NC as far as im concerned. Not a fan of either fighter but come on...


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Insane GnP by Jones outside of the 4 or 5 illegal elbows.


----------



## Rick The Impelr (Oct 5, 2008)

despite that illegal 'bow, Jones is madd loco.


----------



## Muttonwar (Mar 22, 2008)

Jon "The Future Fighter" Jones, dude scares me. 205pound champ 2011 you heard it here first folks.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

WTF this is insane wow give me a break he got destroyed.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow, total bullshit to dq that. He only threw one.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

This dude will be a future champ! He manhandled a very tough dude in hamill. Too bad about that illegal elbow. Time for a top guy for bones.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

THANK GOD! Rogan and Goldie can complain and while Hammil didnt win Jones needs to learn to not be reckless he should have had points taken in the Bonnar fight for that elbow to the back of the head. THis is just a confusing fight man...

TBH the DQ is a bit much it should have just been rendered a N/C as far as im concerned. Im not happy with Hammill getting the win but You have to take some action on the illegal moves.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

slapshot said:


> Tecnicly this fight should be a DQ, well have to see after the brake.


I doubt he was unable to continue due to that one elbow alone not to mention he was in a very bad position and showed zero signs of escaping, Hamill could of said he couldn't continue to get a cheap DQ victory. Bad way to end a fight but the way the fight unfolded, is probably why there was no DQ


----------



## Rick The Impelr (Oct 5, 2008)

dem's da brakes, yo. Know the rules, son.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Elbows are elbows whats the big deal I don't understand it.


----------



## creepjacker (Jul 19, 2009)

That was a BS DQ. 

Damn, Jon Jones is Anderson Silva scary. That guy is no joke.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Jones should go to the commission and ask for this fight to be rendered a no contest. DQ is a bit overboard considering Hamill was injured anyway. Yes, the elbows were illegal, but they did not finish the fight.


----------



## Rick The Impelr (Oct 5, 2008)

Jones classy in defeat. Good on ya.


----------



## USAUSA1 (Feb 26, 2007)

He lost the battle but won the war. He came out looking strong regardless. Hamill could barely talk and he can't move.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

Seems like Hamill doesn't know he won.

I kind of think they should of just called it a no contest or something.


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

Fight was over, regardless of those elbows. It's either a N/C or W for JJ. ******* athletic commission SUUUUUCKS.


----------



## somethingclever (Apr 8, 2007)

stupid technicality, but he knew the rules... Looked dominant as hell though! Jones is gonna be a beast for sure.


----------



## Rick The Impelr (Oct 5, 2008)

creepjacker said:


> That was a BS DQ.
> 
> Damn, Jon Jones is Anderson Silva scary. That guy is no joke.


Watching him, I sort of had that thought too.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Tough break for Bones, but the dude remains gracious. True, he lost... but let's be honest. He very much won at the same time.


----------



## Hotspur (May 28, 2009)

One of those spike elbows in the eye socket could blind an oponent.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

Hamill knows he didn't win he got dominated, it shoulda been ruled a NC if anything, Jones was in a dominant position and was is that position very close to finshing the fight for a minute and a half solid there. Dumb rule.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Emericanaddict said:


> THANK GOD! Rogan and Goldie can complain and while Hammil didnt win Jones needs to learn to not be reckless he should have had points taken in the Bonnar fight for that elbow to the back of the head. THis is just a confusing fight man...
> 
> TBH the DQ is a bit much it should have just been rendered a N/C as far as im concerned. Im not happy with Hammill getting the win but You have to take some action on the illegal moves.


No. In pretty much every form of striking combat a shot to the back of tge head is legal if the man turns away.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

yeah those elbows were illegal. Too bad because JJ really deserved to get the W, but very impressive none the less and hope he gets rewarded with another tough opponent, maybe loser of Bader/Jardine. JJ is still very young and he can use this as a learning experience, I'm sure he won't make the same mistake twice. He was very classy afterwards, he could have acted all pissed off but he took with stride.


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

How could it not be a DQ? If an illegal strike prevents the opponent from continuing the fight, that's a perfect example of a DQ. I'm kind of getting sick of Rogan and Goldbergs ignorance of the rules.

That was just dumb on Jones' part.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

The issue is rules are rules and you can't just to decide not to adehere to them. Jones ended the fight...with illegal strikes. Regardless of anyones personal oppinion they are officialy illegal and because of this SOME KIND of action needed to be taken. A DQ is a bit much i think however.

This fight will leave a sour taste in everyones mouth I would think. It sucks it happened this way but maybe Jones won't be so wreckless from now on.

Also I can allready see the over rating of Jones happening. Just stating now that I'll never be on this bandwagon and anyone comparing him to Anderson Silva is out of their mind. The dude was getting hit pretty often by Hammill. Yeah he looked dominant but Silva would have finished Hammil within the first 15 seconds and by the rules.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Blitzz said:


> Wow, total bullshit to dq that. He only threw one.


Actually its was a total legitimate DQ, I think it should have been a NC but regardless he did use the illegal blow at least twice. 

If a ref stops a fight and the fighter cant continue due to a illegal blow the fight always ends in a DQ.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

We as fans can say the finish was BS, but in the end, Jones himself was accepting of it.

So why argue for a man who accepts that the decision was just? Seems moot to me.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

No, the fight was over before the one elbow. That is why the decision is a bad one.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> No. In pretty much every form of striking combat a shot to the back of tge head is legal if the man turns away.


ummm no.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

records dont really matter for MMA seeing as all the big fights (for the most part) are held under 1 promotion. Therefore it cant be used as a bargaining chip for more money but Jones IMO showed he's ready for a big name


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

Bullcrap rule but rules are rules and jones didnt follow them. Now wheres my cash because I put like 5k on hamill and he "won" the fight.

And please do not compare jones to silva, that is just embarassing. Even jones would probably agree with that.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

What ever. All i know is that Jon Jones is looking frighteningly good, this kid is the real deal. Future champion.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

I don't really care all that much because aside from records imo it's blatantly obvious Hamill didn't defeat Jones.


----------



## Fight4Christ (Nov 22, 2009)

sure, Jones dominated that fight but come on. you cant call yourself a winner without playing by the rules. one illegal elbow would have been forgivable, but there was at least 3-4. if he wants to be a champion, and i think he has GREAT potential, he needs to be less reckless. would love to see these two go at it again.


----------



## Trips1978 (Jul 9, 2006)

Wow I lost points on Bones but you cant be mad at him it should have been a NC Matt wouldn't have been able to defend himself anyway with the hurt shoulder but the rules are the rules. 

Side note how can anyone not like Jones what a class act even with the bad DQ at 22 y/o this kid is so respectful and I cant wait to see him fight again esp if he starts taking on the big boys in that division


----------



## bedcommando (Oct 16, 2006)

it happens... anderson silva did it with an illegal upkick... it sucks but in jons case he dominated and in his mind i'm sure he knows there was no chance in hell he would have lost the fight...

guy is scary at only 22... every kick he throws i get images of dhalsim from street fighter on the screen... his reach is so easy to underestimate


----------



## Fight4Christ (Nov 22, 2009)

i love Jones' celebratory flip at the end.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

BWoods said:


> Jones should go to the commission and ask for this fight to be rendered a no contest. DQ is a bit overboard considering Hamill was injured anyway. Yes, the elbows were illegal, but they did not finish the fight.


Im positive they did stop the fight because the ref stopped the fight because of them and hamill couldn't continue.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

I thought that the decision was justified. Those kind of illegal strikes can really disable a person. It's a good lesson for him. Feel bad for Hammill though. Both will come back stronger from this :thumbsup:


----------



## tosgator (Oct 15, 2006)

when did Hamill hurt his shoulder??


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

I think his shoulder got messed up from the takedown


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

Jones has some nasty GnP. Did you all see Hamill's nose? Shit was disgusting.

The DQ loss sucks. It's about as BS as the whole Fedor loss thing.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Guy said:


> Jones has some nasty GnP. Did you all see Hamill's nose? Shit was disgusting.
> 
> The DQ loss sucks. It's about as BS as the whole Fedor loss thing.


Maybe he will be the next Fedor, he said things happen for a reason.


----------



## SSD (Aug 8, 2009)

Guy said:


> Jones has some nasty GnP. Did you all see Hamill's nose? Shit was disgusting.
> 
> The DQ loss sucks. It's about as BS as the whole Fedor loss thing.


LOL. Fedor lost because of a fluke elbow that grazed his face. Jones lost because he did an illegal move that he should have known about. Hell, even I knew that a vertical elbow is illegal.

Jones is a good prospect though. He's got a bright future and could possibly hold the title one day if he fulfills his potential (although Shogun and Machida have that title locked down for at least 3 or 4 years). He needs to realize that this loss was his fault and he should have gotten that W had not blatantly used those elbows from that angle.

I am impressed at his maturity. You could honestly tell that he thought his name would be announced. Someone should have told him earlier (like Jackson) that he would probably and in most likelihood be disqualified. I feel sorry for him because he got carried away and should have thought out what he actually was doing.


----------



## SSD (Aug 8, 2009)

jcc78 said:


> LOL
> 
> I would pick jones over macheater at this point


Machida would eat Jones alive and if not, Machida will still get the W via Jones trying some illegal s*** again. For now, I say Jones should fight some lower fighters and get some experience and LEARN THE DAMN RULES. You can't call yourself a Christian and start doing these moves that EVERYONE knows are illegal. Great call by Mazzagati--for the first time in his refereeing career. 

I'd put this performance by Jones up with Coleman-Shogun I. If Matt didn't F*** up his elbow, he would have been able to stand right back up and grind Jones's cheating ass out.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Hotspur said:


> One of those spike elbows in the eye socket could blind an oponent.


So could any elbow to the eye, from top bottom or wherever. Spiked elbow or "regular" elbow.



slapshot said:


> Actually its was a total legitimate DQ, I think it should have been a NC but regardless he did use the illegal blow at least twice.
> 
> If a ref stops a fight and the fighter cant continue due to a illegal blow the fight always ends in a DQ.


I agree. A NC would've made more sense considering the ref didn't call the fight right then and there. Seemed a little weird.:confused02:


----------



## SSD (Aug 8, 2009)

cabby said:


> I agree. A NC would've made more sense considering the ref didn't call the fight right then and there. Seemed a little weird.:confused02:


The reason its a DQ is because it was blatant and intentional. Its not like an accidental headbutt. Jones was on top long enough to know what he was doing was totally against the rules and spirit of MMA.

I got to say that I was riding the hype-train long enough but for Jones to act like he would get the victory after using those illegal strikes as well as the fluke dislocation of Hamill's elbow is sick and disgusting.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

SSD said:


> The reason its a DQ is because it was blatant and intentional. Its not like an accidental headbutt. Jones was on top long enough to know what he was doing was totally against the rules and spirit of MMA.
> 
> I got to say that I was riding the hype-train long enough but for Jones to act like he would get the victory after using those illegal strikes as well as the fluke dislocation of Hamill's elbow is sick and disgusting.


Because he did 'win'. I am sure Hammill dislocated his shoulder from that slam and he was done before Jones threw the one illegal elbow.


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

DQ or not, and I thought it was a good call, JJ is for real. This dude is scary. As you can tell from my avi, I'm a JJ nuthugger, but man, he looked like a future champ. I'd put him up against anyone at this point. ANYONE. And I should add that he was gracious with the decision. Maybe one fight against a name and then title try for him, I say. Holy crap, this dude's an animal! JJ will be champ at some point, guaranteed.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

SSD said:


> Machida would eat Jones alive and if not, Machida will still get the W via Jones trying some illegal s*** again. For now, I say Jones should fight some lower fighters and get some experience and LEARN THE DAMN RULES. You can't call yourself a Christian and start doing these moves that EVERYONE knows are illegal. Great call by Mazzagati--for the first time in his refereeing career.
> 
> I'd put this performance by Jones up with Coleman-Shogun I. If Matt didn't F*** up his elbow, he would have been able to stand right back up and grind Jones's cheating ass out.


Gotta tell ya, I dont know how indictive throwing some illegal elbows in a mixed martial arts match is of someones christianity. Seems like a bit of an irrational jump to me.


----------



## SSD (Aug 8, 2009)

jcc78 said:


> i never said the DQ wasnt well deserved, however alot of your posts sound like posts from machidaisgod.Just total nutthuggery.And it gets on my nerves.


I ain't nut-hugging at all. I was just replying to someone saying the JJ would beat Machida and I pointed out how green Jones and I gave my educated opinion on how the match would go. Machida has the style to beat JJ. JJ ain't no Shogun when it comes to Muay Thai and the best strategy for JJ would be to take Machida down even though Machida is good in neutralizing the clinch and TD attempts.

I still think JJ is a good fighter. I was just pissed because he had such an impressive performance and pissed it all away for a couple of cheap shots. Hamill's nose was busted at the instant where JJ did those vertical elbows. My opinion is there to be an immediate rematch. That way, JJ can redeem himself from that loss and Hamill can redeem himself after dislocating his elbow and being unable to defend himself while JJ did his GnP.


----------



## SSD (Aug 8, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> Gotta tell ya, I dont know how indictive throwing some illegal elbows in a mixed martial arts match is of someones christianity. Seems like a bit of an irrational jump to me.


Well I have calmed down since I was pissed that he blew this opportunity for himself and for the LHW divison. But what I was saying was that he threw illegal cheap shots knowingly and hoped the referee wouldn't see it. A real Christian would compete within the agreed-upon rules even if it mean you can't get any offence in due to your opponent covering up. He cheated and he should be punished, even if those rules are BS. 

Also, he didn't give enough respect to Hamill even though Hamill dislocated his elbow (ala Shogun-Coleman I). The hurt elbow is the major reason JJ mounted Hamill (you could tell something was wrong during the scramble on the ground). Hamill deserves another shot.


----------



## Prolific (May 7, 2009)

ufcrules said:


> DQ or not, and I thought it was a good call, JJ is for real. This dude is scary. As you can tell from my avi, I'm a JJ nuthugger, but man, he looked like a future champ. I'd put him up against anyone at this point. ANYONE. And I should add that he was gracious with the decision. Maybe one fight against a name and then title try for him, I say. Holy crap, this dude's an animal! JJ will be champ at some point, guaranteed.


I couldnt have said it better myself. The dude is full beast mode. he picked apart matt standing blocked an olympic champions takedown with ease and then to top it off he completely threw hammill a fighter i might add who has never been taken down in the ufc. passed guard into full mount and lit him up he was done before the 2 blows that im not sure were completely illegal dont give me the bs that thats what stopped hammil from winning it was him being outclassed by jon jones.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

anybody getting down on Jones should just watch the post fight... kid has ENORMOUS humility and dealt with the situation like a true professional. A learning lesson no doubt but as i said in another thread i think alot of it has to di with his freakishly long arms, most guys cant even drop elbows so easily like that from the mount.

Ppl praising Mazz should really think if he was acting in Hamils best interests when all he was doing was covering up and it was clear he wasnt gonna get out of the mount nor was he attempting to. The "illegal" elbows didnt finish him, he was long done and everybody but that fool Mazz knew it.


----------



## tosgator (Oct 15, 2006)

yes, because being a christian exempts you from having the capability of lying, cheating or stealing, or for that matter ever doing anything outside the boundaries of laws, rules, or basic ethical conduct.

You have a very irrational thought process.



SSD said:


> A real Christian would compete within the agreed-upon rules even if it mean you can't get any offence in due to your opponent covering up. He cheated and he should be punished, even if those rules are BS.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

He does seem like a good, humble dude. He didnt look nearly as upset as most fighters would have in that situation. A lot of dudes would have gone bananas if they had just lost a fight by DQ that they were completely dominating in every way. He seems like he has a great attitude and may very well be the next big thing in the lhw division.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

SSD said:


> Hamill deserves another shot.


No way Hammill deserves another shot at Jones, he was flat out destroyed before the illegal blow.


----------



## tosgator (Oct 15, 2006)

was this the first time hamill was ever taken down in a fight


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

Blitzz said:


> No way Hammill deserves another shot at Jones, he was flat out destroyed before the illegal blow.



yeah hamill was totally outclassed, even tho the books will has it as a W for him, I say give JJ a bigger named opponent next time. I think a match between him and cain would be excellent, even tho cain is not that big a name


----------



## SSD (Aug 8, 2009)

Blitzz said:


> No way Hammill deserves another shot at Jones, he was flat out destroyed before the illegal blow.


Unfortunately, his shoulder or elbow was dislocated and he was tending to that while JJ mounted him and destroyed him. I am sure if Hamill didn't end up in that awkward position (beginning when JJ attempted the TD) he wouldn't have been destroyed by JJ--but we'll never know unless we get a rematch which is the fair thing for both guys. 



tosgator said:


> yes, because being a christian exempts you from having the capability of lying, cheating or stealing, or for that matter ever doing anything outside the boundaries of laws, rules, or basic ethical conduct.
> 
> You have a very irrational thought process.


Unfortunately, JJ flaunts his religion around and how he is a strict Christian. You can't say your a strict Christian and rub it in our faces and then break an agreed-upon rule to get what you want. He acted like he did something impressive in his post-fight cartwheel--its analogous to Coleman celebrating after taking down Shogun back in Pride.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Blitzz said:


> No way Hammill deserves another shot at Jones, he was flat out destroyed before the illegal blow.


Wait! Hamill won the fight. Why should he be the one having to _deserve_ another fight?

You people don't understand that no matter how bad or how brutal Hamill was getting beat, he still won the fight. You may think it was a bad call, I may think it was a bad call, Dana may think it was a bad call, but in the end, it was an illegal elbow, which is ground for DQ.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

tap nap or snap said:


> yeah hamill was totally outclassed, even tho the books will has it as a W for him, I say give JJ a bigger named opponent next time. I think a match between him and cain would be excellent, even tho cain is not that big a name


 You mean Cane??? Not a bad idea at all, i like it.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I gained an incredible amount of respect for Jones after hearing what he had to say after the fight. He was very classy and I can't wait to see him in the octagon again. He's a good dude. :thumbsup:

I bet on Hamill on vBookie and was so mad when I thought he lost, but then I heard DQ!!! Pay Meeeeeeeeeee!!!

It sucks for Jones though. He definitely dominated.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Apparently they used instant replay to determine that it was a DQ. Has anything like that ever been done before in mma?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> Apparently they used instant replay to determine that it was a DQ. Has anything like that ever been done before in mma?


I know that they recently stated that they were going to use Instant Replay to review questionable strikes that end fights such has knees to grounded opponents, illegal elbows, eye pokes, etc...


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

alizio said:


> You mean Cane??? Not a bad idea at all, i like it.


yip cane, I was in a rush and have all kinds of typos in my post. Anyway, they are both exciting and both coming off a loss, I say let them duke it out.


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

Wow, Jon Jones is amazing.

That was a scary performance, dominating from start to finish. He owned Hamill in the striking department, then Hamill went for a takedown and Jones defended it well. Then he got a big takedown, got the mount and boom! Jones just unloaded with so much speed, it really was viscious ground and pound. 

This is basically a win for Jones despite the L on his record. And the kid is only 22! I can't wait to see what he'll be like in a few years time.


----------



## loci (Jun 2, 2007)

You can win a fight by poking someone in the eye and stopping the fight, but you can't win by an elbow from a slightly different angle....UFC rules are really f*cked up.
Hamill was completely dominated, he was Jones's bitch boy.
Hamill should be embarrassed with that "win"


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

loci said:


> You can win a fight by poking someone in the eye and stopping the fight, but you can't win by an elbow from a slightly different angle....UFC rules are really f*cked up.
> Hamill was completely dominated, he was Jones's bitch boy.
> Hamill should be embarrassed with that "win"


Nobody said that Hamill wanted to win that way. It was the official's call. He never even said it was the elbows that finished him, he said his shoulder was messed up. It was the official's call to DQ Jones.


----------



## Whitehorizon (May 27, 2009)

If your hit with an illegal blow you get five minutes to recover. If you cant in five than you win by DQ. He didnt even take his five minutes he ended it immediately after the blows, though it wasnt because of the blows. Hamill was not happy with the win you could see it. 

Jon Jones was very stand up in accepting his DQ though.

I understand the blows were illegal, but thats not why Hamill stopped the fight. He stopped because of his shoulder. Thats why I dont agree with the DQ.


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

I did not even notice his shoulder until at the very end, very scary fight when he was just laying there with blood in both his eyes. But it was just the cut on his nose that made it look so bad.

Jones looked very impressive..... how about a match with Anderson Silva?? Hahaha... maybe he could man-handle Silva to the ground like he did with Hammil and GnP the crap outta him....


----------



## loci (Jun 2, 2007)

The two illegal elbows did not end the fight, fact. Hamill was done already.

Its a ridicolus rule anyway. Just because some idiot see's ice being broke at an exhibition!!

What about the spinning back elbow? one of those has the potential to do greater damage then the stupidly named 12 to 6 elbow.

We see so many illegal blows in mma, we'll soon see some of the more reptilian fighters pretending to be unable to continue to get the win.
Like the slimy Koscheck tried to do last fight.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

loci said:


> The two illegal elbows did not end the fight, fact. Hamill was done already.


The ref didn't stop the fight because Hamill was done, he stopped the fight when he saw 3 illegal blows. That Hamill was in serious trouble is irrelevant. Nobody is saying Hamill was going to turn that fight around because obviously he wasn't and thats not the point.



loci said:


> Its a ridicolus rule anyway. Just because some idiot see's ice being broke at an exhibition!!
> 
> What about the spinning back elbow? one of those has the potential to do greater damage then the stupidly named 12 to 6 elbow.


Again 100% irrelevant the rules are the rules and wile I agree some of them need to be changed you cant do so in the middle of a fight. All the rationalization in the world dose not change the fact that its illegal, so why use it? 



loci said:


> We see so many illegal blows in mma, we'll soon see some of the more reptilian fighters pretending to be unable to continue to get the win.
> Like the slimy Koscheck tried to do last fight.


Again just dont use illegal blows and you wont have to worry about it. Eye pokes for the most part are accidental and thereby don't qualify for a DQ. 

We actually dont see a lot of illegal strikes in MMA, we see a lot of fouls but they are not the same as using a banned strike that has been outlawed.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

loci said:


> You can win a fight by poking someone in the eye and stopping the fight, but you can't win by an elbow from a slightly different angle....UFC rules are really f*cked up.
> Hamill was completely dominated, he was Jones's bitch boy.
> Hamill should be embarrassed with that "win"


Again you are wrong, you cant win a fight by intentionally poking someone in the eye.

It all comes down to intent, a fighter that throws a strike and accidentally causes a eye poke is completely different than a fighter that chooses to ignore the rules and use a banned strike.

P.S. Calling out the UFC for the rules is like trying to blame Ford for the speed limit. 
sry 4 the dbl post.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I dont want to blame this on Hamil being deaf, but that certainly attributed to mazaggati making it a DQ, you cant question him to ask whats wrong with him in the heat of the moment, like they certainly wont bring in one of those hand singal fellows in a middle of the fight.

I am talking about the shoulder, if he was able to speak and say he cant continue because his shoulder is dislocated, then there might have been a different outcome.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Please try not to double post; use the edit button.


----------



## Wasp (Aug 20, 2009)

Tough way to lose on the DQ, but Bones handled it well and will definitely be moving up the ranks after this one.

The fight shouldn't even have gotten to the point where Bones _needed_ to throw those elbows. He had Hamill at his will and was doing damage in the mount and all Hamill could do was cover up while he got beat to hell. Bones kept looking at Mazz saying "what do I have to do?" and to be honest I think Bones felt bad about doing that to Hamill because he knew the guy was done.

The fight should have been called WAY before the blows ever occurred IMO.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Reason 1,001 why Mazzagatti should never ref an MMA fight again.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

michelangelo: "Reason 1,001 why Mazzagatti should never ref an MMA fight again."

For dqing a fighter who was using blatantly illegal strikes against a helpless opponent? That seems a tad retarded. If anything Jones should receive a far stiffer penalty. I don't care how talented someone is blatant disregard for your opponent's welfare is absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

deadmanshand said:


> michelangelo: "Reason 1,001 why Mazzagatti should never ref an MMA fight again."
> 
> For dqing a fighter who was using blatantly illegal strikes against a helpless opponent? That seems a tad retarded. If anything Jones should receive a far stiffer penalty. I don't care how talented someone is blatant disregard for your opponent's welfare is absolutely disgusting.


I think he was referring to the comment that Mazzagatti should have stopped the fight before those strikes.


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

> michelangelo: "Reason 1,001 why Mazzagatti should never ref an MMA fight again."


Actually, Mazzagatti wasn't the one who DQ'd Jones. It was the judges. In fact this is the first time that the Nevada State Athletic commission used the available "instant replay" available to them for MMA. 

I can see where Mazzagatti can logically be faulted for not stopping the fight earlier, but Hamill was still trying to defend himself. I have the feeling that if the fight was stopped that there would be those demanding that he never referee again would be saying the the same of Mazzagatti for stopping the fight prematurely. Thusly proving (again) that reffing is one of the hardest jobs out there.

This will in no way hurt Jones' standings in the UFC. In fact, I would say this fight has had much the opposite effect on his career outlook. Not only is he now proven to be a very physically talented and imposing fighter, but he's got a darling bit of sentiment that will be carried around with him into (at least) his next fight. Everyone is going to remember him as the guy who got robbed.


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

SSD said:


> Unfortunately, JJ flaunts his religion around and how he is a strict Christian. You can't say your a strict Christian and rub it in our faces and then break an agreed-upon rule to get what you want. He acted like he did something impressive in his post-fight cartwheel--its analogous to Coleman celebrating after taking down Shogun back in Pride.


What? No one-absolutely no one-knew Jones was DQ'd until the decision was announced. He thought we had won the fight, because *HE HAD PHYSICALLY WON THE FIGHT*. I only say this once in a while, but what the **** is your problem?

Jones' was trying to finish the fight. He found a way to hit Hamill while having his arms tied up, it just turns out it was an illegal shot. He got a point taken away when the action was stopped, and when the ref asked if his opponent could continue, his opponent declined. Mazzagatti waived it off, and Jones, Hamill, Joe Rogan, Dana White, and all the world watching thought he had won. He just put his time in and culminated the last few months of training and survived not being the guy left looking up at the lights. He was happy.


Now what does that happen to do with anything about him being Christian, or professing his Christian faith? Why is something he deserves and must be crucified for? Is it because you take issue with someone letting people know what they believe, or how they feel? I tell you what, every time you have an opinion or feel your are enjoying yourself don't tell anyone about it. If you do, just eat a dick. You have no right to feel that way or flaunt it anybodies face, okay?

You also conveniently left out that when everyone found out what was going on, he took it in stride and with a lot of grace and admitted he was wrong. I haven't seen many fighters, white, black, green, jewish, muslim, or atheist do the same. If you are going to detract someone's character in regards to an action or event, it would be best to deal with it in its entirety.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Mazzagatti is an incompetent referee. This is not the first time he's let a fight go on too long. Think back to Kongo vs. Al-Turk. That was absolutely brutal. Hamill was absolutely not capable of defending himself prior to the illegal elbows. 

Also, refer back to the first TUF 10 fight. One fighter literally had his skull opened and Mazzagatti still would not stop this fight. 

How many more examples of blatant incompetence does one need? UFC fighters deserve better than Mazzagatti.


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

Hey, I understand your sentiments above. But how to handle Mazzagatti is not the UFC's fault or responsibility. The State Athletic Commissions are the ones who license and certify these guys, and it's been obvious a while that these guys need ongoing training. Obviously the standard Boxing experience isn't going to cut it being an MMA referee, but that's something that will need to be addressed for the benefit of MMA as a whole.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

michelangelo said:


> Mazzagatti is an incompetent referee. This is not the first time he's let a fight go on too long. Think back to Kongo vs. Al-Turk. That was absolutely brutal. Hamill was absolutely not capable of defending himself prior to the illegal elbows.
> 
> Also, refer back to the first TUF 10 fight. One fighter literally had his skull opened and Mazzagatti still would not stop this fight.
> 
> How many more examples of blatant incompetence does one need? UFC fighters deserve better than Mazzagatti.


Hamill was doing a pretty good job of defending himself, not to mention, Jones trying to bait the referee into stopping the fight didn't help.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

it' not "baiting" when you are mounted for almost a min doing nice damage... he didnt want to seriously hurt MH more then he had too, JJ is a nice kid.

Again, covering up isnt intelligently defending yourself when your mounted, you will never get out of the mount just covering up, you need to try and squirm your way out and hold on to the back of your opponents head or arms, MH was trying and failing at holding the arms and head and just flat out not trying to escape the mount but what do you except with 1 arm he wasnt gonna get out of that spot.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

alizio said:


> it' not "baiting" when you are mounted for almost a min doing nice damage... he didnt want to seriously hurt MH more then he had too, JJ is a nice kid.
> 
> Again, covering up isnt intelligently defending yourself when your mounted, you will never get out of the mount just covering up, you need to try and squirm your way out and hold on to the back of your opponents head or arms, MH was trying and failing at holding the arms and head and just flat out not trying to escape the mount but what do you except with 1 arm he wasnt gonna get out of that spot.



I agree. Covering up is intelligent defense if you block a few shots and then work your way to safety. What Matt Hamill was doing was just letting his arms get beat up. If that was intelligent, then fighters could just ride out every round like that if they were stuck in mount. Hamill was getting pounded and most fights are stopped by that point. Maz gave Hamill plenty of time to get out of harms way. 

I do agree that it Hamill couldn't do much with one arm. It doesn't change the fact that he was not getting out of that position until the round ended though.


----------

